# Lifting Cars For Big Wheels



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Ok, we know theres several ways of doing it, like springs spacers/ stretchers, taller springs, etc.... What seems to be the most popular way?
Also, another question is, on the body lifts, what lift kit is used b/c I've never seen a lift kit for a cutty or box chevy.... I've had a dozen people ask me to do this at the shop in the past week.
Whats the deal?


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

DONKS
There's a topic about it there... hopefully we can keep Donk related things to that one topic..., it's an east coast thing that's starting to spill over


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Apr 6 2006, 03:30 PM~5190943
> *DONKS
> There's a topic about it there... hopefully we can keep Donk related things to that one topic..., it's an east coast thing that's starting to spill over
> *


add hydros lift and forget about them


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Apr 6 2006, 01:30 PM~5190943
> *DONKS
> There's a topic about it there... hopefully we can keep Donk related things to that one topic..., it's an east coast thing that's starting to spill over
> *


Believe me, I hate the shit! I think its fuckin retarded. 
I been tryin to find some desent lowrider-able rides (G-bodies, bubbles & boxes, etc...) and can't b/c all the donks are scooping them up. :angry: 
Mutha fuckers come in the shop daily wanting to buy 3 1/2 white coils (REDS) to lift their cars up! I'm like, nah man, thats not what you want... Thats too much just to lift your car up! They even wanted some 5tons!!!!!!! :twak: I'm about to say fuck it & sell them to them & make that money....
Then I tell them what they need to do to keep a good ride & they act like thats too much!!!! Fake ass, wannabe ballers.....
I just asked here b/c it is kinda a wheel topic....and since its cool in their eyes, might as well make some money off their stupid asses.
:guns: Donks


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Apr 8 2006, 12:24 AM~5200852
> *Believe me, I hate the shit! I think its fuckin retarded.
> I been tryin to find some desent lowrider-able rides (G-bodies, bubbles & boxes, etc...) and can't b/c all the donks are scooping them up. :angry:
> Mutha fuckers come in the shop daily wanting to buy 3 1/2 white coils (REDS) to lift their cars up! I'm like, nah man, thats not what you want... Thats too much just to lift your car up! They even wanted some 5tons!!!!!!! :twak: I'm about to say fuck it & sell them to them & make that money....
> ...


Personally I would not run that stiff of a coil. Maybe a 2 1/2 ton to try and get a better ride out of the vehicle. But then again, they probable want a stiffer coil and suspension because of close body clearance issues that come with putting big wheels on cars. This way they don't have contact with the body under normal driving street driving. Some guys may already be useing them hydro coils down there with good results and thats why you have people coming into your shop looking for them. I say make your money by at least selling them the parts cus if you don't someone else will.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Apr 8 2006, 03:46 AM~5201304
> *Personally I would not run that stiff of a coil. Maybe a 2 1/2 ton to try and get a better ride out of the vehicle. But then again, they probable want a stiffer coil and suspension because of close body clearance issues that come with putting big wheels on cars. This way they don't have contact with the body under normal driving street driving. Some guys may already be useing them hydro coils down there with good results and thats why you have people coming into your shop looking for them. I say make your money by at least selling them the parts cus if you don't someone else will.
> *


yup,make that money,for body lifts,get a couple factory body bushings and measure them out,have some machined orrrr buy some round tubing and cut a couple,all it is is a spacer between the body and chasis ive done a shitload for 4x4's.and as far as springs go,go to a 4x4 shop and order some taller springs,if they want a real high lift swap out your front spindles with chevy 1500 pickup spindles,and in the back your going to need to extend the uppers to fix the pinion angle or run leaf springs which is pretty easy


----------



## ezslim (Jun 19, 2005)

i dont wan b a hater is buh this website is layitLOW not HIGH... perhaps they shud make a different forum website for u guys? would som1 lke to organize one? i dont mind seeing those cars but it seems to upset many ppl :uh:


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

http://www.ridingbigwheels.com


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ezslim_@Apr 8 2006, 01:37 PM~5202943
> *i dont wan b a hater is buh this website is layitLOW not HIGH... perhaps they shud make a different forum website for u guys? would som1 lke to organize one? i dont mind seeing those cars but it seems to upset many ppl  :uh:
> *


let me guess your one of the ones that gets "highly upset" the guys is not posting pictures or shitting on lowriders,he just wanted to know how to lift it to put wheels,same as asking wheel size for a impala with skirts


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 8 2006, 05:07 PM~5203467
> *let me guess your one of the ones that gets "highly upset" the guys is not posting pictures or shitting on lowriders,he just wanted to know how to lift it to put wheels,same as asking wheel size for a impala with skirts
> *



I feel the same way. Lets give the guy some advise and not fuck with him about his car. If you are looking for something safe to use in order to lift your car, hit up an offraod shop. They should be able to help you with a safe way to do it. I see some lifted cars out here and they are un safe.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 8 2006, 04:30 PM~5203533
> *I feel the same way. Lets give the guy some advise and not fuck with him about his car. If you are looking for something safe to use in order to lift your car, hit up an offraod shop. They should be able to help you with a safe way to do it. I see some lifted cars out here and they are un safe.
> *


very true theres a right and wrong way to do everything.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ezslim_@Apr 8 2006, 04:37 PM~5202943
> *i dont wan b a hater is buh this website is layitLOW not HIGH... perhaps they shud make a different forum website for u guys? would som1 lke to organize one? i dont mind seeing those cars but it seems to upset many ppl  :uh:
> *


.......to each his ........i likem personally


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Whoa, whoa, whoa..... I DO NOT HAVE A DONK! :guns: 
Juice is deep in my veins mayne...... I just wanted some info so I'll know what to do about my customers...
As far as guys down here using hydro coils w/ good results- No. They ride like wheelbarrels. I see them riding down the street bouncing like they got juice when they really don't. I look at it like they're just looking for a cheap way out.

Thanks to those who did try to give some advice.


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Apr 9 2006, 12:37 AM~5205686
> *Whoa, whoa, whoa..... I DO NOT HAVE A DONK! :guns:
> Juice is deep in my veins mayne...... I just wanted some info so I'll know what to do about my customers...
> As far as guys down here using hydro coils w/ good results- No. They ride like wheelbarrels. I see them riding down the street bouncing like they got juice when they really don't. I look at it like they're just looking for a cheap way out.
> ...


Yea thats what I meant. It just lifts the car up in order to get the wheels on. Thats why I said people ere coming into your shop for them becuase thats what everyone is using. I know they would ride like shit thats why I said The most I would go would be a 2 1/2 ton coil. Bottom line if thats what they want... MAKE YOUR MONEY


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Apr 8 2006, 10:37 PM~5205686
> *Whoa, whoa, whoa..... I DO NOT HAVE A DONK! :guns:
> Juice is deep in my veins mayne...... I just wanted some info so I'll know what to do about my customers...
> As far as guys down here using hydro coils w/ good results- No. They ride like wheelbarrels. I see them riding down the street bouncing like they got juice when they really don't. I look at it like they're just looking for a cheap way out.
> ...


I've seen dre's other topics, he's all lowrider, but he's got a shop, if a guy wants to fuck his shit up and wants to pay dre to help, then dre should obviously do it lol, just too bad that trend is catching on so much lol


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:uh: Yeah TC, I guess I'll just go ahead & sell 'em the damn hard ass springs...they just don't know what their in for.... :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

hockey pucks


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

let em get hard ass springs are rip their cars up...bet the lugs are gonna go through hell as well....hopefully of a few of those things will bust spring pockets and drop the damn car onto the wheels....

fuck those cars...i wouldnt even sweat trying to make their cars ride decent....i would do nothing positive to help anyone build one of those...i would assist in fucking it up any way i could though


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Apr 9 2006, 09:59 PM~5210547
> *let em get hard ass springs are rip their cars up...bet the lugs are gonna go through hell as well....hopefully of a few of those things will bust spring pockets and drop the damn car onto the wheels....
> 
> fuck those cars...i wouldnt even sweat trying to make their cars ride decent....i would do nothing positive to help anyone build one of those...i would assist in fucking it up any way i could though
> *


 :roflmao: Thats dirty mayne. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Apr 9 2006, 08:59 PM~5210547
> *let em get hard ass springs are rip their cars up...bet the lugs are gonna go through hell as well....hopefully of a few of those things will bust spring pockets and drop the damn car onto the wheels....
> 
> fuck those cars...i wouldnt even sweat trying to make their cars ride decent....i would do nothing positive to help anyone build one of those...i would assist in fucking it up any way i could though
> *


i hope when your broken on the side of the road,no one stops to help you or someone throws a bag of shit at you.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 10 2006, 10:20 PM~5216777
> *i hope when your broken on the side of the road,no one stops to help you or someone throws a bag of shit at you.
> *


if they threw a bag of shit they better hope their car can outrun a bullet...i could care less what you think though...your obviously sore about my comments towards those gay ass rides so you must have a soft spot for them


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

LOL. Well, this thread is going to shit.... :cheesy:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

JapSW20 was closest to right 1500 truck spindles on a Caddy Caprice or similar car, on a G body use S10 spindles. Not regular spindles lift spindles you can get them through FabTech. Ball joint extenders will work for a moderate lift. 

Some taller springs will work pretty well with the spindles, or just make some spacers to put on top of the coils. You need longer shocks or to extend the shock out too. If you got a guy that wants to get really high you need to fab up a lift that drops oll the front suspension mounting points lower. 

On Town cars, Crown Victorias ect, you really cant do the spindle lift because there are no aftermarket ones made that will work. You will need to fab up a balljoint extender type of thing that connets the upper to the spindle. Taller springs and spacers will work but you can only get so much coil in there without extending the upper ball joint. 

On strut cars you really gotta use your imagination, start by extending the strut below the sping perch see what you got then go from there.

On the rear you need to get some taller spings and put some spacers in. You will have to extend the upper trailing arms and the lowers and possibly drop the upper mounts. Then you have to do something about the drive shaft. This pretty much goes for all full frames coil spring rear end cars.

There are other ways of doing it but these are my ways.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Cool. Thanks Ulysses. I appreciate it homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

yup on the spindles,also gotta extend the uppers if its a high lift,it will buteer fly,and while your cutting them up you cut th part that curves down,and drop it lower.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i want to see some pics , my fab guy here in the shop wants to do lifts , but hes used to doing hod rod type stuff


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 11 2006, 08:46 PM~5223577
> *i want to see some pics , my fab guy here in the shop wants to do lifts , but hes used to doing hod rod type stuff
> *


he shoudl have no problem if he has experiencefor the carzy lifts,up front drop your upper a-arms down to the side of your frame rails,run bigger spindles and drop the lower arm down with aomse brackets.the back is easy the front is what gets tricky sometimes


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

weve got the back pretty much locked down , it is the fronts that are giving the most trouble , there is just not enough lift avaliable without major mods . id like to see some SAFE lift jobs to give him an idea on how to go about it


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 11 2006, 08:55 PM~5223398
> *yup on the spindles,also gotta extend the uppers if its a high lift,it will buteer fly,and while your cutting them up you cut th part that curves down,and drop it lower.
> *


ooooooooooooooooo :0 I think I'm getting it mayne.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 11 2006, 08:55 PM~5223398
> *yup on the spindles,also gotta extend the uppers if its a high lift,it will buteer fly,and while your cutting them up you cut th part that curves down,and drop it lower.
> *


 you dont always need too extend the a-arms


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Apr 12 2006, 02:47 PM~5228324
> *you dont always need too extend the a-arms
> *


true,but ive seen some with camber,dont want to wear down thousand dollar tires


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

aah , i see


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:0


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 12 2006, 10:19 PM~5230819
> *true,but ive seen some with camber,dont want to wear down thousand dollar tires
> *


 Yes, but the 1500 Chevy truck spindles on a Gbody will act just like a 1 inch extension. But that dont work on Caddies and caprices


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Apr 13 2006, 01:58 PM~5235073
> *Yes, but the 1500 Chevy truck spindles on a Gbody will act just like a 1 inch extension. But that dont work on Caddies and caprices
> *


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Apr 13 2006, 02:58 PM~5235073
> *Yes, but the 1500 Chevy truck spindles on a Gbody will act just like a 1 inch extension. But that dont work on Caddies and caprices
> *


I thought the S10 spindles went on Gbodies & 1500's went on like Caprices...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Apr 13 2006, 08:12 PM~5236824
> *I thought the S10 spindles went on Gbodies & 1500's went on like Caprices...
> *


 Yes but the 1500 spindle will work on a Gbody, just like a Caprice spindle will work on a Gbody,the way the top of the spindle is shapedon a Caprice or 1500 pickup will sit the wheel out like you have a 1 inch Aarm extension. And itll let you put more coil in


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

how much lift is avaliable with spindles , and what size wheels will fit


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 14 2006, 07:19 PM~5244447
> *how much lift is avaliable with spindles , and what size wheels will fit
> *


the reason for lift spindles is more room for a bigger coil,on 1500 coils you get like an extra 5 inches of room to use


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 14 2006, 06:27 PM~5244483
> *the reason for lift spindles is more room for a bigger coil,on 1500 coils you get like an extra 5 inches of room to use
> *


fuck it put a semi truck straight axle will fit just fine!hahahahaha! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:0


----------



## Crazy T 71 Monte (Sep 19, 2005)

donks are fuckin ugly and a waste of money if you want to lift something and put big wheels on it get a truck or suv if you want an old school whip juice that bitch and put 13s it just make up your mind and quite fuckin up the cars that could be lowriders


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

shut the fuck up ...... some of us want to make MONEY.....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy T 71 Monte_@Apr 16 2006, 01:18 PM~5254113
> *donks are fuckin ugly and a waste of money if you want to lift something and put big wheels on it get a truck or suv if you want an old school whip juice that bitch and put 13s it just make up your mind and quite fuckin up the cars that could be lowriders
> *


----------



## Crazy T 71 Monte (Sep 19, 2005)

who u tellin to shut the fuck up if u wanna make money fuckin up a perfectly good car then thats on you im just sayin that shit is fuckin ugly


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

no shit its ugly , i wouldnt do it to my own cars , but im not going to tell a paying customer not to do it to his......


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy T 71 Monte_@Apr 17 2006, 08:08 AM~5258389
> *who u tellin to shut the fuck up if u wanna make money fuckin up a perfectly good car then thats on you im just sayin that shit is fuckin ugly
> *


get lost newb,you have nothign to contribute to the mans question


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 12 2006, 09:19 PM~5230819
> *true,but ive seen some with camber,dont want to wear down thousand dollar tires
> *


instructions on how to become an idiot!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 17 2006, 10:08 AM~5258757
> *no  shit its ugly , i wouldnt do it to my own cars , but im not going to tell a paying customer not to do it to his......
> *


Same here. Fuck 'em... Pay me to fuck their shit up, works for me! :biggrin:


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

here are some pics I took at a show..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i puked a little in my mouth when i saw what kind of car that is


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

lifting cars is no new science, its been done since the 70s and early 80s, so I don't know why its a big deal to everyone.. The only thing different is we have big wheels. Back then they used swamper tires on a Sting ray Vette or Mustang..

stop your bickering, Get over it and ride..


----------



## boombox (Jan 30, 2006)

where doo u git those lifts from or make those?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boombox_@Apr 22 2006, 08:49 AM~5291746
> *where doo u git those lifts from or make those?
> *


they sell factory location location a-arms with spindles,but its a waste of money because its pretty straight forward to make.


----------



## BootZilla (May 16, 2009)

if i'm trying to lift and 85 chevrolet caprice do i use spindles from an 80's chevrolet 1500 pickup or the 90's bodystyle or both?


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Check out this site... they sell all the parts... Buy them, or "borrow" their designs. Might give you some ideas anyway...

http://universalcarlifts.com/


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

my 2005 XB on 13x7s :0 




















My xb on 20s :biggrin:


----------

